# more pics of the babies!



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

here are some more pics of my babies, the pics arent great as the settings on my camera has messed up! they are starting to get the pigment in their ski now and can see a couple of cute markings in there!













































































































kerry xx


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

omg so sorry about thesize, i tried to resize them b4 posting!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Cute little babies. How many days old?


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

they were born monday evening- so tht makes them 2 days?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Only one thing worth saying - awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

omg! omg! omg! ok so i didnt count the babies when i picked them up earlier as was rushing to get a piccy b4 they got cold! well just counted them whilst feeding mum and there is still 8! and if you look on one of my piccies, you can count 8! oh my lord, i either counted wrong when i first spotted them (so there was originally nine) or she killed one/ ate one at birth- so could have been still born!!

omfg i cant believe i have 8 not 7! oh and they really do have some nice markings coming through - a couple that are totally dark on top and probs with be tan underneath like mum, have some with both small and large light patches on their heads with a little line down the middle of their back, some tht are patchy and one with a light head and dark from the neck down (with black eyes) and also one with no pigment markings and pink eyes!

cant wait for their hair to come thru!
also they are all so strong! tryig to move around my hand and are squeaking away in the nest!

all have good bellies on them  so happy!


----------

